# Beadlock or normal rims



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Which is better Beadlocks or normal rims? I'm looking to buy some terms and want to know which rim would be better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Depends on a couple different factors. How much air do you intend to run in the tires would be the first one. As long as you stay around the recommended pressure then you'll be fine with standard wheels. How much hp/tq does your machine produce? I.E.....is it heavily modded? If you can doin the wheels inside the tires then yeah you'd want locks lol. The beadlocks are a decent amount more expensive, but they serve their purpose. Also, not that this applies directly, but I've noticed that riding in areas that have lots of little stobs and large sticks poking up my wheels tend to collect pieces of them between the bead and wheel...thus causing a leak and eventually a tire coming off the rim. I dont think beadlocks would allow this to happen. Theres also the look, personally I love the way beadlocks look. In the end, its your decision. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

It's stock besides the 2" mimb snorkels but I do plan on lifting it and putting and exhaust on it..i normally ride trails but if there is a mud hole I want to be able to go through it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

In that case you'd be perfectly happy with a nice set of regular wheels...and theres a way bigger selection of those. Beadlocks are more for the extremists.....racers, rock crawlers, etc lol. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the help..looks like I'm going to be getting normal rims..what size would be the best?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think size is a matter of preference. Figure out which tires you like, some are available for 12" & 14" wheels, while others are only available in one size. Once you find your tires you'll know which rims to go with. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Well the Terminators come in both sizes..I want a big "footprint" when I ride


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Generally, the tires for 12" wheels are offered in wider size than the ones for 14". Normally 10x12 or 12x12 and then 9x14 or 11x14 is the sizes you have to choose from. However, I'm not real familiar with the widths that SuperATV made those tires in so far. Just have to shop and see what they have. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok sounds like I have comparing to do an thanks filthy you've helped me out


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

let me know if your looking at any msa rims and ill get you a price


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> Ok sounds like I have comparing to do an thanks filthy you've helped me out


No prob bud, glad I could. And by all means hit up Brute650i on your wheels, hes given me some good prices in the past.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I have another question, so I'll use the same post. My buddy has a Kawasaki bayou 220 and he's looking for an all around tire..he will mostly ride trails and hit mud puddles but he wants something that will give him traction too


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I used to ride a 220 Bayou back in the day. It had 23" Dirtdevils on the back of it and did well. A friend of mine bought a 250 Bayou during our senior year of high school and put 23" Mudbugs on the back....little bike just didn't quite have enough power for those tires. Look for something light weight with adequate lugs for a little mud and thats all he'll need. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

He was looking at the gbc gator tires think that will do just fine?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah the gators pull pretty good, I dont remember the weight on them, but they kinda remind me of a baby outlaw.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

They do haha..and I think he's going to go with them..thanks again


----------

